# Need help on a althe Please



## phillywood (May 21, 2010)

does any one know anything about this lathe? would it be worth buying it for a someone who is starting out? I really apprecaite any input.

36" Cummins wood lathe with two sets of gouges...
 or how about this one?
Grizzly 4 speed Wood Lathe Model G1025 with stand 

8 Lathe Carving Tools Included!!! 



Location: interests
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fair Oaks Ranch
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

I have what I think is this same lathe by HF . If it is it has several problems . 
First , it has no Morse taper .
Second , the spindle is a 3/4"X16 thread . 
And Third the Bed is made of tubular steel and does flex .
The most important facts are 1 and 2 . Because it has no Morse taper you can't use any of the MT1 or 2 accessories like mandrels and centers and the 3/4" threaded spindle is not very well supported with things like chucks and mandrels .
The tubular bed does flex and if it's not well supported and solidly mounted you will find it hard to align the head and tail stocks which will give you out of round pens . 
Considering all these things I would say it's not worth buying at any price for any thing other then a buffer if you can find a mandrel to fit it .


----------



## phillywood (May 21, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> I have what I think is this same lathe by HF . If it is it has several problems .
> First , it has no Morse taper .
> Second , the spindle is a 3/4"X16 thread .
> And Third the Bed is made of tubular steel and does flex .
> ...


 
Butch thanks a million, As you know I am the newbie and looking on line for a decent Lathe just for starter.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

The things to look for are MT2 headstock and tailstock and a 1"X8tpi threaded spindle . Almost any lathe that has those features will give you good service and you won't outgrow it in the first month .


----------



## phillywood (May 21, 2010)

thanks again you are lots of help. how about $175? well that's waht he wants but you know down here in TX we are good at nego.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

In my opinion it's not worth any where near that price . HF has it in their catalog regular price at $149 here's the link http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-x-41-inch-wood-lathe-38515.html . When I bought mine I think I paid about $80 or $90 on sale brand new but that was several years ago .


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2010)

I think the Grizzly is the same basic lathe , little different skin but the mechanicals are the same as the HF in the link . Go to Grizzly's site and check out the specs . If it don't have a MT2 spindle I would pass on that one yoo .


----------



## CSue (May 23, 2010)

Are you planning on making something other than pens?  Because if you are just turning pens, I don't see the need for a 36" bed on the lathe. 

And I second Butch's points.  Make sure the lathe can/does have and use MT2 headstock and tailstock and a 1"X8tpi threaded spindle.


----------



## pentex (May 29, 2010)

Check PSI website. They have some nice lathes in that price range. I would recommend the VS lathe.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 29, 2010)

Don't forget the Jet mini/midi. Hard to beat for the price and it works well on stuff other than pens


----------



## wolftat (May 29, 2010)

The grizzly lathe sold for $159 and was overpriced at that. I would look at either a Rikon or a Jet for a good lathe that will last for years.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 3, 2010)

I 2nd the Rikon or Jet.  I had the PSI VS for a couple days and was not at all happy with the performance, and sent it back.  Still waiting for PSI to refund me as a matter of fact.   It cost me more, but now that I have the Jet mini I am really happy.  I have a 30's model big lathe too, but the wife turns on that for now until I start doing bowls that is.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 on the Jet Mini. The Ricon and the Delta are both good minis too! That Grizzly is junk.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a Rikon and is a great lathe, with an easy to change belt.


----------



## penfancy (Jun 11, 2010)

Phillip, it seems that we my be in about the same predicament. Except that I happen to already have a lathe with no morse taper, tube bed that can flex, and some incompatibility with finding new (worth while) parts.( see old korean lathe post in shop, tools ) I'm going to have to start saving my pennies and get a real one soon. But for a free lathe, it's made lots of pens and I got through the learning curve with all five fingers. I wish you well on your search!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you all for helping out. I changed my mind and already told the guy I wasn't interested. I think you all gave me enough pointers to look at jet or Delta. thank you all very mcuh, no one could even come close to all your kindness trying to help someone start out right. this is great palce and I certainly appreciate the frankness and the willing everyone shows to help each other. Hopefully, when I finally get the lathe i can still trun some decent pens to keep up with all of you all.:worship::highfive::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 11, 2010)

Phillip,

I have a brand new Turncrafter Pro that I would be more than willing to LOAN you until you find a lathe to buy.  That way you can be turning and take your time finding just the right lathe used at a good price.  Let me know if you want to take me up on this.  Just to be clear, this would be a loan.  I do not want to sell it but you can borrow it for up to 6 months, no strings attached.


----------



## snyiper (Jun 11, 2010)

Just goes to show you why this forum and group of people are second to none....Nice gesture Curtis!!!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 11, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Phillip,
> 
> I have a brand new Turncrafter Pro that I would be more than willing to LOAN you until you find a lathe to buy. That way you can be turning and take your time finding just the right lathe used at a good price. Let me know if you want to take me up on this. Just to be clear, this would be a loan. I do not want to sell it but you can borrow it for up to 6 months, no strings attached.


 
Curtis, you are more than kind and a gentlman at that. i'd like your idea and it amy help me to get my feet wet. I'll contact you by pm. BTW, Ihope you got my email the other day after the bad flooding you guys got up your way. Hope all is wellwithyou and every one who lives up in that coridor who got hit with all that rain.
Thank you again.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 11, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Just goes to show you why this forum and group of people are second to none....Nice gesture Curtis!!!!


 
Glenn, Indeed you are right. Like I said before the willingness of the people here is unblievable. I am glad that keith mentioned at first local penturners club here to checkk into this group. the only thing is I gotta keep up with some master designers here, shich in time I'll gain my rank. For now it woul d just be the rookie.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm actually a fan of the Turncrafter Pro 5-speed. (No experience with the VS.) Takes a bit of effort to dial in, but once there it's solid. I would not hesitate to recommend it or the harbor freight mini lathe. (The HF one is about half the size of the PSI lathe.)

That one in the OP though... I started with one of those. UGH! I couldn't get the tailstock square to the headstock to save my life. The fact that I was able to get decent work off it is a testament to my stupidity and determination more than to the lathe. 

I sold it right quick when I got the TCP.


----------

